# bsdinstall post-install use



## KernelPanic (Feb 14, 2013)

Due to some problems with the bge(4) interfaces, I need to add src to a FreeBSD 9.1 install I just finished. 

Unfortunately bsdinstall doesn't have the old CLI like sysinstall so I am completely unfamiliar with the process. It would appear I need to set several environment variables (DISTRIBUTIONS, BSDINSTALL_DISTDIR, BSDINSTALL_DISTSITE BSDINSTALL_CHROOT) but there is very little documentation beyond that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2013)

[thread=29172]Installing FreeBSD 9 source[/thread]


----------

